# American Expat in Berlin seeking temp employment without visa



## davezini (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello ExpatForum!
I have been in the EU for 2 months now without a visa, meaning that I have about 1 more month before I must leave the Schengen area for 90 days before returning again.
I don't plan on returning to the states in the foreseeable future, and therefore am going to Armenia for 14 weeks to teach English and wait out my time so I can legally return to the EU. 
I won't be making any money in Armenia, and would like to pocket some cash for the next month in Berlin, but do not want to follow the traditional motions for legal employment (I prefer to keep life interesting).
Any suggestions for finding 'under the table' work would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks for reading!
David


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In just about any other country in the EU I'd warn you about the legalities but tell you that you might be able to get away with it. Germany is a country of laws, and I think you may find it difficult to get work "under the table" as you're hoping to do. 

But it seems "odd" that you'll be "teaching English" in Armenia with no compensation for your efforts. Probably easier to work under the table there than in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## davezini (Feb 21, 2018)

I am doing this through BirthRight Armenia, as I have Armenian heritage and would like to get to know my roots.
Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

So, you are in Berlin for another month, you have no work permit, presumably you don't speak German, and you've not identified any particular job skill that you might have. That's not a lot to go on.

In this circumstance I can only think of one good option: prostitution. Failing that, begging on the U-Bahn, but you'll have plenty of competition. Or busking, if you are musically inclined.

I don't know what it's like now, but in the past (over 10 years ago) it wasn't too difficult for an American to either work under the table part-time for a bit of extra cash, or set up as a freelancer if you did anything in the creative/digital field. Berlin was actually pretty loose with the rules. Probably life is no longer that easy.

In any case, it's as much a problem of practicality as it is legality - even if you had an EU passport I can't think of an obvious way to earn money, particularly on the limited information you've given. When I was in Berlin a few months ago lots of retail shops in Mitte had help wanted signs out in English, but is anyone going to hire you for a month, with or without papers?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> In this circumstance I can only think of one good option: prostitution. Failing that, begging on the U-Bahn, but you'll have plenty of competition. Or busking, if you are musically inclined.


Slight thread drift here, but prostitution is legal in Germany - and regulated to the point where there is an "amusement tax" that street workers are expected to pay in advance. 

I'm surprised that begging and busking on the U-Bahn aren't regulated. They certainly are here in France. The company that runs the Paris Métro actually holds auditions to give out the busking licenses necessary to perform in the metro or in the metro stations. Berlin may have a similar set up, but you never know these days. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Slight thread drift here, but prostitution is legal in Germany - and regulated to the point where there is an "amusement tax" that street workers are expected to pay in advance.
> 
> I'm surprised that begging and busking on the U-Bahn aren't regulated. They certainly are here in France. The company that runs the Paris Métro actually holds auditions to give out the busking licenses necessary to perform in the metro or in the metro stations. Berlin may have a similar set up, but you never know these days.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Busking might well be regulated on transit, but there are plenty of musicians on the street or wandering from cafe to cafe. Not sure about begging. The guys selling the homeless newspaper on the U-Bahn might well have some sort of permit, but I'm expect there's plenty of unofficial begging too. Berlin can be fairly anarchic.


----------

